

Freebase mashup: restaurants ordered by health department score - neilc
http://blog.freebase.com/2008/08/15/put-down-the-burrito-and-step-away-slowly-where-not-to-eat-in-san-francisco/

======
SwellJoe
Freebase is a truly awesome idea...but I haven't seen a lot of useful ways to
make use of it, to date. Now if only it covered Mountain View...

